# "elizabeth S" Headboat Out Of Solomons



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Has Anyone Ever Used This Boat? Do You Have Any Good Suggestions For Down There?thanks:d


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Almost Forgot*

Targeting Croakers:d :d


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> Has Anyone Ever Used This Boat? Do You Have Any Good Suggestions For Down There?thanks:d


I went on that boat about 4 or 5 years 
ago when they first came down from 
New York. Nice folks. We were fishing
for spot. I would rate it as "OK". 
My first options for that area (or close
to that area) would be 1) Olympus
2) Scheibles. I know that "Bunky's"
down in Solomons has a headboat, but
I had a really bad experience with them.
I drove down for a trip with them and 
they did not have enough folks to go
out...this was a 5 hr roundtrip drive 
for me...I asked the folks if there were
any other headboats around and they 
said no....turns out that the Elizabeth S
was right down the street and they knew
the boat ran every day...on my next trip 
down I asked them why they said that
and they would not give me a straight 
answer. I asked the Capt of the 
Elizabeth S and he told me that they
always do that, even though he sends 
them customers when he does not have
enough folks to go out.


----------

